# Selección de canales de audio



## TELO (Mar 3, 2007)

No se si existe para comprarlo o si se podría construir....
Necesito un aparato que sea automático para conectarlo a mi etapa de potencia, la función que quiero es que tenga dos dispositivos de entrada de música y que uno esté sonando siempre... Este sería el principal pero cuando conecte una canción en el secundario este aparato haga que deje de sonar el primario y empiece el secundario hasta que se acabe la canción despues seguiría sonando el principal... no se si me explico bien, si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradecería.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 4, 2007)

Te serviria un Vox Control o rele activado por sonido?

http://secure.comtele.com/cebek/index.html?lang=es

otro
http://electronickits.com/kit/complete/elec/relaycontacts.doc
Para niveles de sonido altos 
http://www.reconnsworld.com/audio_sounddetectlatch.html


Mientras hay sonido el rele esta activado,.

Si tienes un poco de nociones basicas de electronica te lo puedes contruir tu mismo. Son sencillos.

Si no quieres utilizar un Rele existen integrados como los cmos 4066, 4051,4052 y 4053 (CD4066,MC4066,HEF4066....) que son interruptores electronicos.

Si utilizas unos de estos circuito y utilizas musica pregrabada es interesante poner un sonido o tono de elevado volumen pero de poco tiempo (una nota de organo de duracion de 0.5seg) lo justo para que el rele se active rapido pero no se oiga, este dispositivos tienen una cierta "inercia" para activarse, si lo ajustas bien ni se oira.


----------



## TELO (Mar 4, 2007)

no tengo idea de electronica ,

lo que yo quiero es tener dos equipos de musica conectados a una eta`pa de potencia y que siempre estesonando uno de ellos hasta que se active el otro


----------



## Apollo (Mar 4, 2007)

Hola TELO:

Como una opción  podrías utilizar un comparador de voltaje con OpAms (o unos Fet's) para detectar si en alguna de las entradas existe señal o no.

Necesitarías medir el voltaje que te entregan las entradas sin señal y con señal, y ajustar el comparador o la divisora de los Fet's dependiendo de estos valores.

Normalmente las entradas de un OpAmp no consumen una gran cantidad de corriente, por lo que la pérdida o distorsión por este elemento extra sería mínima, pero si puedes conseguir algún OpAmp con entradas CMOS o los Fet's, sería mucho mejor.

Con esta señal podrías colocar un circuito lógico de control y un switch análogo CD4066 (el cuál funciona bastante bien para manejar audio si alimentas tu circuito con 12V) para controlar cuál de las entradas llega hasta el amplificador.

Te dejo un pequeño diagrama inicial del circuito. En este caso las entradas de las compuertas son activas en estado ALTO, por lo que debes cambiar las entradas del OpAmp según tus necesidades para obtener a la salida un estado ALTO cuando haya señal de audio y BAJO cuando no haya señal.

El arreglo de las compuertas funciona de esta manera:
Cada entrada (A o B), será enviada a la salida cuando exista señal en alguna de las entradas, si la entrada activa es la A, y de detecta señal a la entrada B, se desactiva A y sólo sale B, si la activa es B, no importa si hay o no señal en A, sólo sale B.

EL 4066 no existe en las librerías del Circuit Maker, por lo que puse dos switches controlador por voltaje, pero con la hoja de datos del 4066 no tendrás problemas para hacer el cambio.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 4, 2007)

Si no tienes ni idea cogerte uno de estos kits que ya estan montados, este en concreto cuando escucha un ruido activa el rele.

En tu caso la señal se la metes por el micro del segunda fuente de sonido.
El rele deberia tener contactos conmutados y si puede ser dobles

Ya nos comentaras


----------



## esquiaqui09 (Abr 17, 2010)

busca en el foro de selector digital de audio o selectro digital
te puedo ayudar cone sa informacion ademas esta hecho con pic


----------



## betodj (Abr 17, 2010)

Creo que este tema ya deberia ser cerrado (viene desde marzo de 2007) Pero en fin   Tu problema en efecto tiene una solucion sencilla, pero como careces (segun tú) de nociones de electronica, lo más saludable es que pidas a algun tecnico de tu localidad
"te arme y te adapte segun tus necesidades" alguno de los circuitos que muestran los colegas. Eso sí por un costo no mayor a 10 dolares


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2010)

El tema estaba muerto desde marzo de 2007. Tres años ya...

Dejemos a los difuntos descansar en paz 

Saludos


----------

